# Ipo 1 !!!



## ltsgsd (Jan 31, 2009)

We did it!! Dexter vom Schattendal IPO1 at the Delta Schutzhund Club Nov 17th.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

:groovy: Great job!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Yay! :congratulations:
Great job...both of you!

:happyboogie:
Kat


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Congratulations!!!! :happyboogie:

Lee


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Congratulations! How'd it go?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Suddenly (Nov 15, 2012)

Just fabulous!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's great.. Congratz


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Super job! Is this your first SchH dog?? WHere are the pics?!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Is this yor first titled dog?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats to you and Dexter!


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome! Great job!!!


----------

